# Baby Cellulite



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been curious about something for awhile. All 3 of my breastfed babies have been very chubby. They all had cellulite on their legs/buttoms!

I know there are some theories that cellulite (in adults) is caused/made worse by toxin or unhealthy fats in our diets.

I am curious if that is true, if it is then am I giving dd (3m) bad fats etc in my milk?

The fatter one is the more cellulite, I understand from experience, lol. Ds 1 &2 had tons on their thighs as babies, now have none as skinny little boys (4 & 7).


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Im no expert, but I always thought it was caused by fat getting in between the muscle and skin. I would be interested to see what other have to say though.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
Im no expert, but I always thought it was caused by fat getting in between the muscle and skin. I would be interested to see what other have to say though.

Exactly this. Its ok! There is a layer of fascia, connective tissue laying over the layer of fat tissue, but beneath the skin layer, sort of like netting. A good way to picture how cellulite works, is imagine pressing a piece of cheesecloth down over some Jello







It would bulge up in some places and become bumpy and lumpy.


----------

